# white tongue



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hello   

wanted to ask please how or what l can use to clean dd2 tongue with 

many thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, it sounds to me like your little one has thrush, so i would make a gp appointment to get some nystatin 
Hope it clears up soon
Nic


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you


----------

